# General Question regarding Rangers



## Navor86 (Nov 27, 2008)

Moin,
Im not familiar with US Army Personal Management but it seems that they move Soldiers every 2 or so years to a new Command. So that if I recall correctly someone who started as Mech Infantry could end up in a Light or even Airborne Outfit.(If capable)
So to the Rangers, do they stay in the Regiment,especially the Enlisted and NCO or are they also required to move from the command every 2 years?
As mentioned I have no clue of US Army Personal Management so therefore forgive me if I did not get the terms right

Navo


----------



## Navor86 (Nov 27, 2008)

Would this also be against OPSEC?
It was just a matter of interest whether the Army also moves Rangers around.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Nov 27, 2008)

Navor86 said:
			
		

> If this is regarded as OPSEC I will stand down.
> I do not want to breach OPSEC.




I don't really think your basic question violates any OPSEC stuff.

I think most were just wondering why you wanted to know this info.

Most Rangers enter the BNs when they are very young. Some will become NCOs and stay with the BN. Others will do a hitch or two and leave the Army. In these day many will take jobs as military type contractors in that community. (Money is their motive.)

Those that make the senior NCO status, usually stay with the BNs until retirement. Many of both the lower ranks and NCOs will apply for the SF community and make it their career.

Of course there are also those that are injured or disabled who no longer meet the needed profile, who are forced to become support troops, etc.

Once a Ranger or SF soldier, it is hard to go back to the 'big Army.'  :2c:


----------



## Navor86 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ok thank you.
As mentioned Ive read somewhere that Rangers have to leave the Regiment after some time to other Units because the Army wants them to spread their knowledge in other Unis.
I found this kind of odd.


----------



## AWP (Nov 28, 2008)

Navor86 said:


> Ok thank you.
> As mentioned Ive read somewhere that Rangers have to leave the Regiment after some time to other Units because the Army wants them to spread their knowledge in other Unis.
> I found this kind of odd.



You're thinking of the Abrams Charter I believe. When GEN Creighton Abrams stood up the BNs he intended for those soldiers to eventually return to the big Army and spread around their skills and leadership. This was in the mid 70's and before USASOC. I'll leave the current model to the angry young men from BN. 

I don't think this is an OPSEC issue unless you start talking percentages and other hard numbers.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 28, 2008)

You generally aren't taken from Regiment unless you want to or if it is a career necessity (ie. there are no slots for E-whatever and you want to be promoted).  Most regular Army units require you to do Drill Sergeant or Recruiting duty, but Regiment does not. Some people stay in Regiment for their career, others try other SOF units.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 28, 2008)

The skills and training, although generalized in some aspects, are so specialized that the big army really wouldn't be entirely much better off if they did cycle out troops from Regiment like the charter originally intended.

It's better for senior NCO's and Officers to transition out, because they are in a better position to have a positive effect on a greater number of troops...  


Some NCO's will go do recruiter/drill duty to get a break when they're getting a bit worn and need some less intensive heal-time for their head, life, or body... get a promotion while they're there, then go back to where they want to be.


----------



## TBD (Feb 14, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> You're thinking of the Abrams Charter I believe. When GEN Creighton Abrams stood up the BNs he intended for those soldiers to eventually return to the big Army and spread around their skills and leadership.



 AHEM.

Stay on the darkside, don't ever, ever, leave


----------



## Centermass (Feb 14, 2009)

TBD said:


> AHEM.
> 
> Stay on the darkside, don't ever, ever, leave



EDIT

Thanks for reeling me in dickweed!!


----------

